
We Made a Tool So You Can Hear Both Yanny and Laurel - vimalvnair
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/05/16/upshot/audio-clip-yanny-laurel-debate.html
======
Tomte
I hear yanny even on the left-most setting of the slider, with a softer Laurel
underneath.

Everything more to the right than left-most, and it‘s unambiguously Yanny to
me.

Fascinating how some people hear differently.

